# Fortis Spacematic - some photos



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

*Fortis Spacematic
*thanks to 'organic' 














































*more pics here - **Fortis Spacematic *


----------



## joseff (Jun 12, 2010)

Congrats mate, looks nice.

I'm still looking for a spacematic (auto or eco) like yours... so far the only ones I can find for sale are the numberless or cargo models.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Your photos are great! You capture the beauty of your Fortis very well! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## jvirgilio (Apr 11, 2010)

Here is my recently acquired and lightly used Spacematic. (thanks abingdon). It is currently shown on a Bas and Lokes Warmoose (thnks wrxzzz)

Together they look great.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

gaopa said:


> Your photos are great! You capture the beauty of your Fortis very well! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


thanks!


----------



## stg (Feb 5, 2009)

Lovely pictures. The Spacematic is a great watch. |>


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

another winner photo, kibi! You really are doing a fine job with watch photos..... keep them coming please. :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## kibi (Mar 29, 2010)

:-!


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Really beautiful photos of your Spacematic...enjoy!! |>


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

kibi & stg, you both are posting some fine photos! Keep them coming! :-! 

When my B-42 GMT arrives I will try to capture the beauty of that watch. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ralliart12 (Jul 6, 2013)

kibi said:


>





jvirgilio said:


> View attachment 324772





kibi said:


>


Just to check with you fellows:
Is the signed crown of each (Spacematic) unit intended to vary _so much_ in orientation after being screwed in _completely_?


----------

